# Smoke at the Rock



## mrgrumpy (Mar 18, 2006)

March 24 and 25 at Rockingham, NC

KCBS comp with all the extras

www.smokeattherock.com

Right now there is 70 teams competing....... 

Hope to see ya there on Friday night..... 

Bill


----------

